# Awning Tie Downs



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Anyone use awning tie downs??? Happy hooks?? You like or dislike?
Thanks


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

campntn said:


> Anyone use awning tie downs??? Happy hooks?? You like or dislike?
> Thanks
> [snapback]106799[/snapback]​


Nope.....have an automatic awning with a wind guard - can't use ANYTHING on the awning or else when the wind blows, it won't automatically retract. LOVE THIS AWNING - 5 seconds to go out - or in!!!

Dana


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I use 2 velco straps they work very well


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I use homemade tie downs.

2 screw type dog tie out stakes,

2 lengths of rope,

2 springs,

and 2 pieces of wood that act like adjusters.

Very simple, very easy....and cheap shy

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> have an automatic awning with a wind guard


Cool, where did you get that?

Mark

BTW, I have the black tie-down straps from Camping Worl, just haven't used them yet.

Also bought the screw-in anchors for the awning arms. Haven't used them yet, either.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Steve must of copied my tie-down invention because it is identical!!!









Worked good at the beach last year for the slight gusts we had.

kevin


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Steve must of copied my tie-down invention because it is identical!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually inherited it from my Dad....

they no longer camp.

Steve


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

Cool, where did you get that?

Mark
[snapback]106814[/snapback]​I ourchased it when we bought the Outback at Lakeshore RV Center in Muskegon, MI - and they installed it (I think, with installation, it was about $1,800)

WORTH EVERY PENNY!!! Like everyone says the electric jacks are worth every penny - so is an automatic awning! Never dreamed we'd love it so much! AND - it comes with a 3-year warranty - AND - because we also have a 7-year extended warranty - everything - including the automatic awning - is covered for 7 years!

It is awesome!!

Dana


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We use simple ratchet straps with a stake in the ground. If you look at the pic in my sig you can see the red ratchet strap. They live in the truck for tying down anything but when camping there for the awning.

There not pretty but they work well in the wind.

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I use 2 screw type stakes, 2 ratchet straps and 2 springs. The springs will keep you from over tightening the ratchet and also let it move a little in heavy wind if needed. Also I do not angle the straps, I put them straight down.

I tried the single black awning strap they sell that you put across the entire awning and it twisted my end rails.

The method I use I learned from seeing it as the most used method at Myrtle Beach on the beach front sites.

John

on edt, also use the wide blade deflappers, major help


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't have tie downs, but DO have De-Flappers (got 'em at Wally World)

They worked great while camping in NewBern, NC. Constant Breezed from the Neuse River.

Hatteras Island during Memorial Weekend will put them to the test.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Humpty

If you leave your awning out on Hatteras on an even mild windy day without a strap of some kind you may be sorry.

We stay there about 5-8 times per year and I won't put the awning out without strapping it down. One campground actually told us that they have thought about requiring it just to protect the folks in adjoining sites from the damage that someone else's awning could cause.

I use the black strap kind with two screw in stakes. I might switch to the ratchet strap method though, it sounds easier, but then what do I do with that thick black strap!?

Good luck!

Jason


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I don't have tie downs, but DO have De-Flappers


Humpty,

I use those, too. Some places you park are on concrete with a concrete patio right outside your door and you can't use any straps. Such a place is the resort we frequent on Mustang Island. It's right on the coast, a good "gale" blowing, and those deflappers (I use the Max brand from CW) kept my awning out when others were putting theirs up.

They are great.

Mark


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Motorcycle straps and 2- 5 Gallon buckets. I just fill them with water.
The screw thingys either won't hold in sand or can't get them in the ground.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't use any tie downs
I always set up our Add-A-Room the wind doesn't get under to pick it up
So far haven't had any problems

Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

kjdj said:


> Motorcycle straps and 2- 5 Gallon buckets. I just fill them with water.
> The screw thingys either won't hold in sand or can't get them in the ground.
> [snapback]106921[/snapback]​


hmmm, interesting. you fill the buckets with water, put the straps on the bucket handles to the awning?? In a good wind, that hold it?? 5 gals water is heavy.
hmmm


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campntn said:


> kjdj said:
> 
> 
> > Motorcycle straps and 2- 5 Gallon buckets. I just fill them with water.
> ...


Same "hmmmm" question in ringing in my head. Please explain or post a picture.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

This has occupied my head. Call me one track.. I guess.








I see an opportunity for some fun with this one. Maybe a bucket with one of those
wraparound things with pockets on it, like for washing cars, it holds the brushes and stuff. This could wrap around that bucket and you could use it to put some outside camp stuff in? Things that could be left out in the rain.
Dunno, seems like a handy mod opportunity possiblity. Also a good place to rinse your feet off in when your in from the beach.







. floating duck








place to put take your fish camping?
Sorry, I digress. I hope he can post some pix of that setup.
Mark


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

When you strap down your awning are you leaving the end rails attached to the trailer, or are you staking them into the ground? Just curious, not sure which way to go. Have the maiden voyage this weekend, gonna go visit the oldest at college.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Greatblu said:


> When you strap down your awning are you leaving the end rails attached to the trailer, or are you staking them into the ground? Just curious, not sure which way to go. Have the maiden voyage this weekend, gonna go visit the oldest at college.
> [snapback]107036[/snapback]​


So far, on 2 different trailers, I have yet to take the arms off the side of the trailer.

Some people do, some people don't!!

Either way, they should be strapped if they want wind.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Attached to the trailer


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

What about these (Power Hook Awning Tensioner)? Anyone use them?


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

biga said:


> What about these (Power Hook Awning Tensioner)? Anyone use them?
> [snapback]107049[/snapback]​


interesting, how does that work?


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

campntn said:


> biga said:
> 
> 
> > What about these (Power Hook Awning Tensioner)?Â Anyone use them?
> ...


I believe that the Power Hook Awning Tensioner is really just designed to pull the awning tight, kind of like deflappers. The tensioner has a slotted end that fits into the opening of the awning pole. Then the straps connect to the trailer where the tension arms are. It keeps the awning pulled completly out and tight. But I don't think it would do much good when the wind is a blowing.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I use flappers from Wally World. They work great and easy to set-up.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Let me know who is the first to lose their awning in the wind...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Come on Jolly, you do use the awning







. If there is a storm coming or there is a windy day, I will leave mine in also. I use the straps in case of Murphy s law and a gust comes up I was not expecting.

John

As my Dad always said....I ve seen em go


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I use my tie downs more to keep the noise down and so that I can put one of the support arms straight up and down to make it easier to walk around. If it's that windy out I will roll it back up.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Let me know who is the first to lose their awning in the wind...
> [snapback]107092[/snapback]​


Hootbob and I talked with a gentleman that owns an Outback at Appalachian the other week.

He had his awning wrap up and over the roof on him last year because it wasn't tied down.

He had to pick up the pieces and slide the awning into his camper to get it home.

This year, he had it tied down..









Steve


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Worse than that, I saw an awning flip up, and bust the A/C on top. So...he not only lost the awning, he crapped out his a/c too. ka-ching..








It was weird, wind wasn't that bad in other areas, just a gust came up. surprised us all. His was still attached to the side of his camper, caught it just right, poor guy.
Mark


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Greatblu said:


> When you strap down your awning are you leaving the end rails attached to the trailer, or are you staking them into the ground? Just curious, not sure which way to go. Have the maiden voyage this weekend, gonna go visit the oldest at college.
> [snapback]107036[/snapback]​


Hi, Greatblu!
SW GA here. My son goes to Georgia Southern, and is 21. Where does your son go?
Darlene action


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

campntn said:


> kjdj said:
> 
> 
> > Motorcycle straps and 2- 5 Gallon buckets. I just fill them with water.
> ...


Explain?

Lets see? 1. hook one end of stap to the end of the awning tube.
2. hook the other end to the handle of a 5 gal. paint bucket.
3. fill paint bucket with 5 gal. of water.
4. do the same thing to the other end of the awning.

Water weighs 8 lbs per gallon. Each filled bucket is 40LBS. Times 2 buckets yield 80LBS.

If more weight is needed I would suggest not putting the awning up in the first place.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campntn said:


> Worse than that, I saw an awning flip up, and bust the A/C on top. So...he not only lost the awning, he crapped out his a/c too. ka-ching..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny thing at the PNW Rally last weekend....on Friday night everyone had their awning out and enjoyed the shade. Saturday morning the wind had just started to kick up and BLAM...everyone took their awning down within about 30 minutes of each other. Guess we were all a bit nervous of the damage you listed above.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Funny thing at the PNW Rally last weekend....on Friday night everyone had their awning out and enjoyed the shade.Â Saturday morning the wind had just started to kick up and BLAM...everyone took their awning down within about 30 minutes of each other.Â Guess we were all a bit nervous of the damage you listed above.
> [snapback]107375[/snapback]​


But it did not protect the tortilla chips or paper plates. The wind break of Suburbans did help some







. Tazman also lost a glass of wine and the worse part of it was he had the glass in his hand. The wind gust hit him and his glass at just the right angle and it swirled the wine up, out and all down the front of him. He swears he didn't just miss his mouth







.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> If more weight is needed I would suggest not putting the awning up in the first place


Good point.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing at the PNW Rally last weekend....on Friday night everyone had their awning out and enjoyed the shade. Saturday morning the wind had just started to kick up and BLAM...everyone took their awning down within about 30 minutes of each other. Guess we were all a bit nervous of the damage you listed above.
> ...


DARN!!!! I was cooking at that time and missed that. Happend to get a picture?


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I've seen small buckets filled with concrete with an eye-bolt in the center and silk flowers around to cover it up and make it look nice. Small, heavy and looks nice, just don't stub your toes!!!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

1stTimeAround said:


> Humpty
> 
> If you leave your awning out on Hatteras on an even mild windy day without a strap of some kind you may be sorry.
> 
> ...


You got that right. It's been blowing 15 to 20 for 19 straight months now.


----------

